# Favorite Stretcher? Not like ferno or stryker



## dewd09 (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm quite fond of the folding thing with the wheels and the raising head end, if you have a second patient that's not boarded anyway. But I'm always curious about what other people use. Other than a brand, I was wondering what devices you prefer to put patients on; or what do you carry aside from like spine boards and a scoop?


----------



## Dominion (Oct 10, 2009)

Because I'm INCREDIBLY bored I'll participate (like the LP1000 thread).  We carry fernos, 2 backboards, 1 scoop, 1 ked, 1 traction splint, 1 wooden shortboard and 1 ped board.  I don't know the brands.


----------



## MCGLYNN_EMTP (Oct 10, 2009)

We carry Stryker power stretchers, Stryker stairchair, 2 KEDs 2 Najo spine boards and a scoop. No pedi boards or wooden boards...I love stryker...they make life easy


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 10, 2009)

Ferno Gurney x 1, Ferno backboard x 2, Ferno clamshell x 1, Ferno backsaver x 1, KED x 1, Ferno peds board x 1, Hare traction splint x 1, Army surplus folding streatcher x 1, Ferno stair chair x 1. Other stuff I cant remember as well.


----------



## timmy84 (Oct 10, 2009)

All of our cots care Hill Rom "Rugged".  They work well.  3 long board, 1 KED, an ancient Ferno stair chair, and a Rugged bariatric cot and an isolette at the base.  Oh, and a car seat.


----------



## Jon (Oct 10, 2009)

When I first started, we had these Ferno Stair Chairs that converted to flat strechers. They were an ergonomic nightmare when using as a stairchair. I was so happy when we pulled them and went to the Stryker stairchairs with the treads on the back. Honestly - I think that's the biggest patient movement advance in the last 10 years - Power Stretchers aren't far behind, though.

In the rare cases I've transported more than one patient, they've either been on a backboard, or they have been ambulatory. In 8 years, I've never had any need for a "stretcher" for a second patient.

My 911 squad carries 2 backboards, scoop, pedi-board, wooden short board, and a pedi-mate and some form of car seat on every truck.

Jon


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 10, 2009)

The places I worked generally carried (in addition to EITHER a Ferno or Stryker cot), were 2 scoops, 2 flats, 2-4 LSB, a KED or Short Board, and sometimes a Redi-Bed. Oh, yeah, also an pediatric transport device. 

I really like the Redi-Bed...

I've never needed a second stretcher for a second patient. They were either on their own spine board or ambulatory. Once or twice, I've had to transport 3 patients... one on stretcher, and 2 ambulatory. It was a little busy and thankfully, the patient on stretcher wasn't critical or didn't crash on me.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 10, 2009)

*Ditto, second on board, literally.*

          ..........


----------



## Dominion (Oct 10, 2009)

I can't stand the power stretchers, adds extra weight and in my experience the stryker I demoed a year ago was very top heavy and did not deal well at all in anything other than low grass or pavement/concrete.  I'd rather have a reg stretcher + stretcher lift over power stretcher.


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 10, 2009)

Jon said:


> When I first started, we had these Ferno Stair Chairs that converted to flat strechers. They were an ergonomic nightmare when using as a stairchair. I was so happy when we pulled them and went to the Stryker stairchairs with the treads on the back. Honestly - I think that's the biggest patient movement advance in the last 10 years - Power Stretchers aren't far behind, though.



Amen.  Preach it, Brotha! 

Some of the older stair chairs, well, you might as well grab the chair from the kitchen table.  The Stryker ones are an amazing improvement.

Oh, and we carry all the usual stuff - 2 LBBs, KED, Scoop, folding stretcher (never yet had two patients, but the squad bench is set up for it if it ever happens), stair chair, etc., etc.  Amazing what you can fit in all those compartments, no?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm surprised that so many places don't utilize transfer breakaway flats. They aren't needed often, but when they are used, they are worth their weight in gold. 

http://www.lifemedicalsupplier.com/images/jUNKIN JSA-900  FLAT BREAK AWAY STRETCHER.jpg


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 10, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> I'm surprised that so many places don't utilize transfer breakaway flats. They aren't needed often, but when they are used, they are worth their weight in gold.
> 
> http://www.lifemedicalsupplier.com/images/jUNKIN JSA-900  FLAT BREAK AWAY STRETCHER.jpg



Excuse my ignorance, but what does it do?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 10, 2009)

It's a transfer device that has two major features. First off, there's a hinged joint (circular feature on the frame about 1/3 of the way from the left to the right. The left side is the side for the head) that can be unlocked allowing the patient to sit up during transport. The other major feature is that the nylon center is actually two flaps held together by a hard plastic strip. This allows the device to separate into two pieces without having to roll the patient. 

Essentially it's like a scoop stretcher with a nylon interior instead of metal.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 10, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> I'm surprised that so many places don't utilize transfer breakaway flats. They aren't needed often, but when they are used, they are worth their weight in gold.
> 
> http://www.lifemedicalsupplier.com/images/jUNKIN JSA-900  FLAT BREAK AWAY STRETCHER.jpg


I absolutely _love_ those flats. I've used the rectangular ones as well as slimmer ones used in air transport. If I don't have one of those, I WANT another device... one of these:


----------



## Fox800 (Oct 14, 2009)

We use a Ferno powered cot (I like it). We also carry two backboards, a scoop stretcher, a Ferno stair chair (kicks ***, has the treads), and a short backboard (never ever gets used). We do not carry or use KED's.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 14, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> I'm surprised that so many places don't utilize transfer breakaway flats. They aren't needed often, but when they are used, they are worth their weight in gold.
> 
> http://www.lifemedicalsupplier.com/images/jUNKIN JSA-900  FLAT BREAK AWAY STRETCHER.jpg



Use em and love em! (We call them back savers. Shrug.) probably use them more than any other pt transfer device, 'sept the gurney of course.


----------



## ZVNEMT (Oct 18, 2009)

my company uses the old old old aluminum low single height stretchers with an old shredded canvas hand stretcher w/ wood poles that are on the verge of breaking. a backboard that may or may not have been stolen from the ambulance bay at the ERs. and an old wooden short backboard. we have air splints so old that the plastic will crack if inflated, but thats ok, we don't have the pump to inflate them, and some funky looking traction splint that is probably from WW2.

did i mention that our equipment is old?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 20, 2009)

Dominion said:


> I can't stand the power stretchers, adds extra weight and in my experience the stryker I demoed a year ago was very top heavy and did not deal well at all in anything other than low grass or pavement/concrete.  I'd rather have a reg stretcher + stretcher lift over power stretcher.



While it's heavier, it's still easier on the back because you can double point it. I used to hate them but now that I've used them more, I like them a lot better. The stretcher needs some help with fat patients and if the battery runs out you'll hate it, but when it works properly it truly is a gem.

They're a little top heavy, but if you lower it a little bit it feels more secure.


----------



## redcrossemt (Oct 23, 2009)

ZVNEMT said:


> my company uses the old old old aluminum low single height stretchers with an old shredded canvas hand stretcher w/ wood poles that are on the verge of breaking. a backboard that may or may not have been stolen from the ambulance bay at the ERs. and an old wooden short backboard. we have air splints so old that the plastic will crack if inflated, but thats ok, we don't have the pump to inflate them, and some funky looking traction splint that is probably from WW2.
> 
> did i mention that our equipment is old?




American?? Still running calls??? I'm impressed. Do you guys still do the "priority 4's" for the Detroit ME?


----------



## ZVNEMT (Oct 24, 2009)

redcrossemt said:


> American?? Still running calls??? I'm impressed. Do you guys still do the "priority 4's" for the Detroit ME?



none that i've done... have gotten the nursing home call for the mental status change... the root of the change being that not enough 02 is getting to the brain due to the heart not beating for 4 hours....

we actually have fernos AND strykers... they're stacked into a trailer on the side of the station... they actually put more effort converting "new" ambulances to the :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty stretchers... and they don't understand why i give them attitude...


----------



## i5adam8 (Nov 14, 2009)

We use the Ferno aluminum cots.I think the only advantage they have over the strykers is that they are lighter.The Strykers are nice for many reasons but one of the best things I think is that the wheels are wider and more maneuverable in rough terrain.


We carry Ferno cots,4 long boards,1 KED,2 short wooden boards,2 Ped boards,1 Ferno stair chair.


----------

